# A table for two



## karim37

Hi,
How do you say "A table for two." in Romanian?
I guess the beginning is "O masă pentru", but then do you say doi or două and do you have to say persoane?


----------



## farscape

_*O masă pentru două persoane*_ is rather common but _O masă pentru doi_ should work (assume it's the short form for _O masă pentru doi *oameni*_. You should check out a Romanian grammar book or at least dexonline.ro to learn about the nouns genre in Romanian.


----------



## karim37

Thank you. So would "_O masă pentru doi oameni" be a good phrase to learn?_


----------



## farscape

karim37 said:


> Thank you. So would "_O masă pentru doi oameni" be a good phrase to learn?_


I'd use either _O masă pentru două persoane_ (more formal) or just _O masă pentru doi_ (more informal, talking to the bar tender or to the waiting staff).

_O masă pentru doi oameni_ literally means "a table for two men, as in _people_".

NB: John Steinbeck's "Of mice and men" is translated in Romanian as "Șoareci și oameni"


----------



## karim37

Thank you for the explanation. I think _"O masă pentru doi" is easier to learn. The more formal way is probably better when talking on the phone._


----------



## Zareza

farscape said:


> _O masă pentru doi oameni_ *DOESN'T* literally mean "a table for two men".


*oameni *= *people*


----------



## karim37

You are right. Thanks


----------



## farscape

Zareza said:


> *oameni *= *people*


Titlul piesei de teatru “Of mice and men” (John Steinbeck) s-a tradus in românește, din totdeauna, “Oameni și șoareci” - traducerile mai noi, dar nu și piesele de teatru adevărate, s-au dat după titlul original, Șoareci și oameni, dar este clar că *men = people*, din context. 

Sunt de acord că în ultimii zece ani unii vorbitori de limbă engleză au făcut eforturi susținute (PC) ca să mai diminueze idea de man//makind, și chair deunăzi la radio (CBC 1) am auzit forma *human-kind* menită să înlocuiască mankind, la fel cum nu prea se mai folosesc cuvinte precum fisherman și sportsman în mainstream mass-media, ele fiind înlocuite cu _angler_ și _athlete_.

În 2020 Apple TV a produs un serial the mare success, “For All Mankind” o dovadă în plus că *man* încă mai are un înțeles dual, *om și bărbat*, pe care dumneata _zareza_, ai decis să-l ignori.

Ca să fie pace sub măslini, am făcut corecturile de rigoare 

Numai bine...


----------

